# تفحص بنفسك البوينج 777 من الداخل



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

استمتع بالتجوال داخل كابينه القياده للبوينج 777 شيء ررررراااااااائع



ما عليك سوى الضغط على الماوس والتحريك في الاتجاه 


الذي ترغب رؤيته من الكابينه والتحكم في الزووم ايضا......





http://www.boeing.com/companyoffice...video/777fd.mov​


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## حمووود (25 أبريل 2007)

ما في صور ........ بس الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 أبريل 2007)

الملف غير معد


----------

